# Consejos para una alarma para moto



## sergiodiaz (Dic 17, 2008)

hola señores, tenía pensado hacer una alarma para moto.
se trata de colocar en una alarma en una funda de moto por la parte de abajo dos imanes conectados, y estos a su vez a la placa de un movil.
cuando no hay continuidad en los imanes (te han quitado la funda) el movil debe llamar a un número de telefono. el movil tendrá soldado uno de los números y programado el numero al que va a llamar.
tengo poca idea de electrónica, necesitaría consejos a la hora de elaborar el circuito.
tambien tenía pensado utilizar un pic, con el 16f84 iria sobrado.que le mande una señal por un puerto al movil cuando por otro puerto que valla conectado a los imanes sea 0.
agradecería algun tipo de ayuda y sugerencias.
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 18, 2008)

primero deberiamos saber cuanto vale la moto.

si es una suzuki 1200cc con tablero digital, y de ultima generación, o una BMW de unos 60000 dólares, puede que te sirva hacer un circuito tan exagerado.

sino, olvidalo, la bateria de una moto comun no serviria para semejante aplicación. no tendrias espacio para ocultar semejante alarma, y lo del movil tampoco me parece practico.

lo que yo t recomiendo una alarma simple, de contacto y de estática. es simple, es barata, y con usar una buena bocina todo el mundo sab´ra que ahi hay un problema.

t paso un circuito mio.

no robes la patente.
jeje


----------



## juan_33 (Mar 14, 2009)

te mando este diagrama haber si te sirve


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola a todos..Si bien hace un tiempito esta abandonado este post quisiera preguntar algo
Alguien podria ayudarme con un tipo de alarma que pretendo construir?
Lo que deseo es ponerle mas que alarma un sistema antirrobo a mi Yamaha Crypton 110cc
Quisiera que en ksa de ser robada la misma se detenga sin posibilidad de encender nuevamente a menos que yo lo desee..Me comentaron que existe un sistema que consta de una parte conectada a la moto y otra que es un llavero que uno lleva consigo..En caso que la moto sea robada la misma se apaga una vez que ambas partes se encuentran a mas de 100mts pero no tengo idea como armar algo asi
Desde ya muchas gracias! 

Un saludo!:-d


----------



## chacarock (Ago 17, 2009)

Dj Draco, como estas, podrias explicar un poquito mas tu alarma, 

saludos


----------



## laban47 (Feb 8, 2012)

no entiendo esos voltajez.....se le pone 6v y 12v al mismo tiempo..???????''


----------

